# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Հայ Սուփերսթար 2

## Artgeo

Այսօրվանից սկսվում է, արդեն հանրահայտ և, հուսով եմ, բոլորի կողմից սիրված «Հայ սուպերսթար» ծրագրի երկրորդ եթեթրաշրջանի նախընտրական փուլը:

Երկրորդ «Հայ սուպերսթարը» մեկնարկել է այսօր Գյումրիում: 

Առայժմ հայտնի չէ, թե երբ կկարողանանք դիտել հեռուստաեթերով, սակայն համոզված եմ, որ երկար սպասել չեն ստիպի  :Smile:  

Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ինչպիսին կլինի երկրորդ «Հայ սուպերսթարը»

----------


## Riddle

> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ինչպիսին կլինի երկրորդ «Հայ սուպերսթարը»


Իմ կարծիքով բավականին մեծ լսարան կհավաքի, քանի որ երկրորդն է. առաջինի շնորհիվ հետաքրքրությունն արդեն մեծ է, և 6-րդ, 10-րդը չլինելու պատճառով մարդիկ դեռ չեն հասցրել ձանձրանալ: :Smile:

----------


## Esmeralda

Սպասենք... տեսնենք... Ինձ դուր է գալիս այդ ծրագիրը... ու մեծ հաճույքով կնայեմ...

----------


## Artgeo

> Իմ կարծիքով բավականին մեծ լսարան կհավաքի, քանի որ երկրորդն է. առաջինի շնորհիվ հետաքրքրությունն արդեն մեծ է, և 6-րդ, 10-րդը չլինելու պատճառով մարդիկ դեռ չեն հասցրել ձանձրանալ:


Հետաքրքությունը մեծ է, սպասելիքները նույնպես... Փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ երկրորդներից ավելի շատ բան է պահանջվում: Այսինքն լավը լինելու համար, քիչ է չզիջել առաջինին:

----------


## Bonita

Հուսով եմ կազմակերպիչները Հայ սուփերսթար 1_ի սխալները չեն կրկնի ,իսկ Հայ սուպերսթար 2_ը մի քանի անգամ ավելի որակյալ է լինելու... :Ok:  

Նախագծին հաջողութուն,նորանոր տաղանդներ,լիքը հովանավորներ ու մեր նման հիանալի,աննկարագրելի հեռուստադիտողներ... :Blush:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Չեմ ուզում վատատես լինել, բայց չեմ կարծում, թե Հայ սուպերսթար-2-ն առաջինից լավը կլինի։ Սա ասում եմ՝ հիմնվելով այն հանգամանքի վրա, որ Հայաստանում ամեն մի լավ նախաձեռնություն ի վերջո վերածվում է էժանագին առուծախի՝ կորցնելով սկզբնական որակն ու նպատակը։ Շատ եմ ուզում հավատալ, որ նույնը չի լինի նաև Հայ սուպերսթարի հետ։ Ինչևէ, կապրենք, կտեսնենք։ Հուսանք, որ բացառություններ լինում են։  :Smile:

----------


## Guest

Չեմ մտածում, որ ինչ որ պռոգրես կունենա և ադարնա ավելի լավ, չնայած անցածն էլ մի բան չէր, բայց սա ավելի վատն է լինելու ( իմ համար որ հաստատ :Wink:   ):

----------


## Aida

Չգիտեմ, հույս ունեմ, որ էլի կհաջողվի ու կլինի նախորդից լավը: Համենայն դեպս անհամբեր սպասում եմ ընտրական փուլին:

----------


## Artgeo

Ժող նայո՞ւմ եք, ես այսօր աչքի տակով նայեցի, լավն էր  :Tongue:  Էսա ժամը 20.00 ին էլա լինելու, ոնց որ, ծրագրում տենցա գրած, բայց նույն ժամին «Հորիզոն» էլա գրած   :Shok:   :Xeloq:   :Think:

----------


## Մասսագետ

Հայ սուփերսթար առաջինից հետո արդեն անիմաստ դարձավ հայսուփերսթար ծրագրի գաղափարը: Մի քանի ամիս աստղ մնացին հայսուփերսթար առաջինի վերջին մասնակիցները, հիմա արդեն էլ չկան, ես էլ դժվարությամբ եմ իրանց հիշում: Նենց, որ հետաքրքրությունս կորել ա էս շոուի նկատմամբ, որովհետև ալֆրեդի սենյակի կամ կուբին հավասար շոուի տպավորություն ա թողել մոտս, որ մասնակիցները մինչև շոուի ավարտ աստղ են, շոուից ավարտից հետո մի քանի շաբաթել են աստղ, իսկ հետո իրանց ոչ ոք չի հիշում: Նպատակ չունեցող բաներ են:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Քիչ առաջ պատահաբար ՍուպերՍթար-ի օրագիրն էի նայում, ինչքան ծիծաղեցի… :LOL:  
Ապագա սուպերսթարի "թեկնածուներից" մեկը որպես անգլալեզու երգ որոշել էր երգել ԱՐՏԻՍՏ-ի հեղինակային երգը, քանի որ դիսկի վրա այդպես էր գրված… :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Esmeralda

> Քիչ առաջ պատահաբար ՍուպերՍթար-ի օրագիրն էի նայում, ինչքան ծիծաղեցի… 
> Ապագա սուպերսթարի "թեկնածուներից" մեկը որպես անգլալեզու երգ որոշել էր երգել ԱՐՏԻՍՏ-ի հեղինակային երգը, քանի որ դիսկի վրա այդպես էր գրված…


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  Լուրջ ես ասում՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞ :Shok:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վերջերս մի քանի անգամ պատահաբար գովազդն եմ տեսել. մի աղջկա  ու երկու տղայի երգելը լսեցի...  :Wacko:  Աղջկանը դեռ ոչինչ, բայց էդ երկու տղաներինը մի խայտառակություն էր...  :Shok:  Մեկը լրիվ կանացի ձայնով ու անհեթեթ գոմիկական շարժումներով իրեն էր կոտորում, էն մեկն էլ էլի նման մի բան։ Մի խոսքով, սիրտս խառնեց։  :Bad:  

Ես շատ հուսով եմ, որ դրանք լավագույնները չէին։  :Blush:

----------


## Angelina

:Hands Up:  
Միշտ էլ ամեն ինչի առաջինն է լավը:

----------


## Արամ

Ես ել եմ համաձայն ոնց որ մի հատ անեկդոտ պատմես բոլորը ծիծաղան երկրորդ անգամ պատմես մանթո կնգնես հայ սուպերչսթարի հետ էել ա նույնը լինելու:

----------


## Հայրենասեր

> Վերջերս մի քանի անգամ պատահաբար գովազդն եմ տեսել. մի աղջկա  ու երկու տղայի երգելը լսեցի...  Աղջկանը դեռ ոչինչ, բայց էդ երկու տղաներինը մի խայտառակություն էր...  Մեկը լրիվ կանացի ձայնով ու անհեթեթ գոմիկական շարժումներով իրեն էր կոտորում, էն մեկն էլ էլի նման մի բան։ Մի խոսքով, սիրտս խառնեց։  
> 
> Ես շատ հուսով եմ, որ դրանք լավագույնները չէին։


Նույն կարծիքը ունեմ « այս անգամ անտաղանդներին են հավաքել» առաջինի նման ձայնային տվյալներ ունեցող չկա: :Angry2:

----------


## Cleopatra

Երեկ դիտում էի հայ սուպերսթարի երրորդ ութնյակի քվեարկության արդյունքները և ապշել էի :Shok:  թե ինչ անարդարություն կատարվեց: Հաջորդ փուլ անցան ամենաանտաղանդները  :LOL: : սկզբում բոլորը ապշել էին, բայց երբ հայտնի դարձավ նրանց` հաջորդ փուլ անցնելու եղանակը (իրենք իրենց օգտին քվեարկելը) բոլորը սկսեցին <<ղժալ>> նրանց վրա  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   հաղորդավարները նույնպես: Հուսանք, որ այս քվեարկությունը անվավեր կհամարվի և նրանց դուրս կշպրտեն նախագծից: :Cool:

----------


## Delicada

> Երեկ դիտում էի հայ սուպերսթարի երրորդ ութնյակի քվեարկության արդյունքները և ապշել էի թե ինչ անարդարություն կատարվեց: Հաջորդ փուլ անցան ամենաանտաղանդները : սկզբում բոլորը ապշել էին, բայց երբ հայտնի դարձավ նրանց` հաջորդ փուլ անցնելու եղանակը (իրենք իրենց օգտին քվեարկելը) բոլորը սկսեցին <<ղժալ>> նրանց վրա      հաղորդավարները նույնպես: Հուսանք, որ այս քվեարկությունը անվավեր կհամարվի և նրանց դուրս կշպրտեն նախագծից:


Նախ ասեմ որ ես այդ հաղորդման երկրպագուներից չեմ: Ուզում եմ ասել ինձ համար միևնույն է ով կհաղթի և այլ:
Տեսա այդ քվեարկությունը ես էլ:
Ասեմ կարծիքս
Մի կողմից ճիշտ է անարդար է այդպիսի եղանակով անցնելը, բայց մյուս կողմից եթե կազմակերպիչները թերացել են և հաշվի չեն առել այն պփաստը որ մասնակիցը կարող է իր օգտին քվեարկի (Ճիշտ է եթե հարցնեք ոնց կարող էին անել այնպես որ նրանք չքվեարկեին չեմ կարողանա պատասխանել  :Wink:  ) չեն կարող մեղադրել այդ մասնակիցներին: Բաշարել են արել են հալալա իրենց գիտեք: Ոչ ոք չի արգելել մյուս մասնակիցներին էլ քվեարկել շատ իրենց համար: Ինչպես տեսաք բոլորն էլ քվեարկել էին իրենք իրենց օգտին միայն մի աղջիկ չէր քվեարկել այն էլ այն պատճառով որ իր քարտը Վիվա էր  :Smile:  : Ուղղակի այդ երկուսի բախտը բերել էր իրենց ուղարկածը ավելի շատ էր: 
Չեմ քննադատում իրենց ուզում են հաղթել փորձում են ամեն մի միջոց:

----------


## electrical_storm

Ես վաշշե տենց նախագծեր չեմ սիրում տենց...բայց ասեմ,որ առաջինը մի քիչ նայել եմ ու շատ հիասթափվեցի,երբ Սուսիկ-Փուսիկը հաղթեց…
Այնտեղ մի իսկական աստղ կար՝ Լիլիթ Հովհաննիսյան…

----------


## Delicada

Դիտում եմ ճիշտն ասած այս երկրորդում կան մասնակիցներ որ դուրս գալիս են

----------


## Array

Օրինակ ինչ եք կարծում  էսոր ով դուրս կգա:

----------


## Jirayr24

Բարև բոլորին
Մի բան խնդրեմ Ձեզ, Ամանորի գիշերը Լիլիթ Հովհաննիսյանը մի երգ երգեց, "Ով եմ ես, ով ես դու", շատ եմ ման եկել ինետու այդ երգը չեմ գտնում,
եթե ունեք կամ գիտեք որ հասցեով կարող եմ լսել, խնդրում եմ գրեք կամ ուղարկեք jirayr24@list.ru հասցեին:
Նախորոք շնորհակալ եմ  :Wink:

----------


## Belle

Վեռջապես էս թեման "հայտնվեց"…Առավոտից փնտրում էի… Երեկվա ծռագիրը չկարողացա նայեմ, էսօր եմ նայել: 

Հակոբը վերջնա, /համ էլ զեմլյակսա/ էսօր ընտիիիր երգեց:  :Hands Up: 

Հավանեցի նաև Դիանային, Դայանային, Նարինեին, Անիին:  :Smile:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Հա, Հակոբի խոսքը, որ մի քիչ մշակվի, լավ սրտակեր, մինչև 15 տարեկան աղջիկներին խելքահան անող երգիչ կարող է դառնալ... Երեկ շատ նման էր Փրեսլիին, ինձ էլ դուր եկավ, ինչպես երգեց...
Շատ-շատ եմ սիրում Նարինեին  :Hands Up:  Շատ համով բալիկ է... Լյուսին էլ է լավը, երեկ լավ երգեց, մեղկ են էդ երեխեքը, մեծանում են ամերիկահայերի ռաբիսոտ միջավայրում ու հետո իրենց համար մեծ բացահայտում է լինում, որ հայերը ունեն նաև էստրադա, ջազ, բլյուզ... 
Անին (Բերբերյան, չէ՞) լավն է, իզուր երեկ էդքան քննադատեցին, վատ չերգեց, հետո կարող էին մայրիկի ծննդյան հանգամանքը հաշվի առնել ու ավելի բարի լինել... Լյուսեին էլ, իմ կարծիքով, իզուր քննադատեցին, ինձ դու եկավ նրա կատարումը...
Լավ երեխեք են, բայց մեկ է առաջինի Լիլիթը, Աննան, Աստղիկը ինձ համար անփոխարինելի են, իրենք լրիվ այլ ու կայացած երաժշտական ու մարդկային կերպարներ են  :Ok:

----------


## Belle

Հաա, արաջինի Լիլիթին ոչ մեկ չի փոխարինի  :Hands Up: 

Իսկ Հակոբի խոսքը, բնական է, որ իդեալական վիճակում չէ, շատ ավելի վատ դեպքեր կան, ինքը ընդհամենը 1տարի է, ինչ Հայաստանում է, լավ է "ակցենտ" էլ չունի:

----------


## Vahe

Սիրուն աղջիկ կա մի հատ: Ինքն է լավը, երեկ լավ էլ երգեց:

Հակոբը սիրելու բան չէ է: Էդ տղեն մի պլյուս ունի՝ Ախրքյալաքցի է)

----------


## Belle

> Սիրուն աղջիկ կա մի հատ: Ինքն է լավը, երեկ լավ էլ երգեց:
> 
> Հակոբը սիրելու բան չէ է: Էդ տղեն մի պլյուս ունի՝ Ախրքյալաքցի է)


 :Hands Up:  հերիքա էլի, դրանից ավելի ի՞նչ է պետք  :Hands Up:  /էսքանը կատակ/

լավ էլ երգումա, ինչի՞  ես ասում սիրելու բան չի:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
սիռուն ազջիկ էլ մի հատ չկա, մի քանիսն են, անունը չե՞ս հիշում, կամ գոնե ի՞նչ երգեց

----------


## Vahe

> հերիքա էլի, դրանից ավելի ի՞նչ է պետք  /էսքանը կատակ/
> 
> լավ էլ երգումա, ինչի՞  ես ասում սիրելու բան չի:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> սիռուն ազջիկ էլ մի հատ չկա, մի քանիսն են, անունը չե՞ս հիշում, կամ գոնե ի՞նչ երգեց


Ես ուշադիր չեմ նայում էս հաղորդումը, բայց էս վերջի համերգի ժամանակ էդ աղջիկը ոնց որ վերջինը երգեց: Լավիկն էր.

----------


## Sunny Stream

Շա~տ եմ ցավում Նարինեի համար...  :Sad:  Անմեղ տեղը էդ սիրուն, լավ երգող, համեմատաբար լավ խոսող, պայծառ երեխեն դուրս մնաց... Դիանան էլ արժանի չէր դուրս գալուն, ինձ դուր եկավ, թե ինչպես ինքնավստահ ասաց. "Ես հաստատ թույլ չէի, ճակատագրի բերումով դուրս եմ մնում"... 
Իմ ամենասիրած մասնակիցը Նարինեն էր, ախր ժյուրին էլ էր սիրում նրան... Թե ու՞մ համար են պահում իրենց վետոյի իրավունքը...

----------


## Belle

Հա, ես էլ տխրեցի Նարինեի ու  Դիանայի համար, բայց որ հերուստացույցը միացրի, տեսա Հակոբին՝ վտանգավոր գոտում, սռտիցս արյուն էռ գնում, էդ մի քանի րոպեն, ոնցոր մի  դար տևեր, լավա դուրս չեկավ  :LOL: 
Մի 2հոգի անտաղանդ կան, չգիտեմ ինչի են դրանց թողել  :Think:

----------


## Undina

Սիրելի Ձնծաղիկ ոււ BELLE
Քանի որ հակոբը մեր ֆոռումում նիկ չունի(չմտախեք շուտով կունենա :Jpit:  ես էսօր իրա անունից եմ գրում… Շատ մերսի… ինքը աջակցության կարիք շաը ունի, որովհետև իրա հարազատ Ջավախքից քվեարկել չի լինում… ինքն էլ էստեղ ՀԱՄԱՐՅԱ ոչ մեկ չունի…

Ես ասեմ, որ ինքս եմ մասնակից… Հայ Սուպերսթարում հասել եմ մինչև 8նյակներ, բայց……… անցավ Սևակը… :Wink: 
հիմա էլ ամեն համերգին լինում եմ… ասեմ նաև, որ էս անգամվա համերգը շատ լավնա լինելու… Հակոբը էդքան վստահ չեմ, որովհետև ինքն էլ վստահ չի :Think: , բայց Լուսեն լավնա լինելու… :Ok:

----------


## Belle

> Սիրելի Ձնծաղիկ ոււ BELLE
> Քանի որ հակոբը մեր ֆոռումում նիկ չունի(չմտախեք շուտով կունենա ես էսօր իրա անունից եմ գրում… Շատ մերսի… ինքը աջակցության կարիք շաը ունի, որովհետև իրա հարազատ Ջավախքից քվեարկել չի լինում… ինքն էլ էստեղ ՀԱՄԱՐՅԱ ոչ մեկ չունի…


Հակոբին ասա մենք իրա համար քվերկում ենք  :Hands Up:  ու ասա՝ չմտածի, լավա երգելու  :Hands Up:

----------


## Undina

> Շա~տ եմ ցավում Նարինեի համար...  Անմեղ տեղը էդ սիրուն, լավ երգող, համեմատաբար լավ խոսող, պայծառ երեխեն դուրս մնաց... Դիանան էլ արժանի չէր դուրս գալուն, ինձ դուր եկավ, թե ինչպես ինքնավստահ ասաց. "Ես հաստատ թույլ չէի, ճակատագրի բերումով դուրս եմ մնում"... 
> Իմ ամենասիրած մասնակիցը Նարինեն էր, ախր ժյուրին էլ էր սիրում նրան... Թե ու՞մ համար են պահում իրենց վետոյի իրավունքը...


Նարինեի համար ես էլ եմ ցավում, բայց հավատացնում եմ Դինա ն արժանի էր դուրս գալուն… համերգին որ նստած ես լինում իրանց երգածու ուրիշա… իսկ թե ինչքան են դզում մինչև էֆիռ դուրս գալը, էդ ես լավ գիտեմ…… Դայանային ու Անիին շատ լավ էին սարքել, չնայած երկուսն էլ, մանավանդ Անին, շաաաատ վատ երգեցին երգերը… ես էս ասում եմ, չնայած Դայանան իմ լավ ընկերուհինա, իսկ Անիի ձայնային տվյալները լավն են… ու չնայած լավ գիտեմ,թե շաբաթվա ընթացքում ինչքան են տանջվում… 
Նաև ասեմ, որ համերգի շատ թերություններ էս անգամ գալիս են Արտյոմից… համերգից կես ժամ առաջ խեղճ էրեխեքին ինչ ասես չասեց…

իսկ վետոյի համար ասեմ, որ ժյուրին վետոյի իրավունք չունի… :Sad:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ժող, զգացել եք, սուպերսթաթը կամաց-կամաց Ալֆրեդի սենյակի ա վերածվում :LOL:

----------


## Jirayr24

> Բարև բոլորին
> Մի բան խնդրեմ Ձեզ, Ամանորի գիշերը Լիլիթ Հովհաննիսյանը մի երգ երգեց, "Ով եմ ես, ով ես դու", շատ եմ ման եկել ինետու այդ երգը չեմ գտնում,
> եթե ունեք կամ գիտեք որ հասցեով կարող եմ լսել, խնդրում եմ գրեք կամ ուղարկեք jirayr24@list.ru հասցեին:
> Նախորոք շնորհակալ եմ


Բարև բոլորին
ես շատ էի փնտրում այդ երգ, վերջապես այսօր կարողացա ձեռք բերել, բայց ոչ Ինետից, 
եթե կցանկանաք լսել, վայելել նորից այդ գեղեցիկ երգը կուղարկեմ

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Սիրելի Ձնծաղիկ ոււ BELLE
> Քանի որ հակոբը մեր ֆոռումում նիկ չունի(չմտախեք շուտով կունենա ես էսօր իրա անունից եմ գրում… Շատ մերսի… ինքը աջակցության կարիք շաը ունի, որովհետև իրա հարազատ Ջավախքից քվեարկել չի լինում… ինքն էլ էստեղ ՀԱՄԱՐՅԱ ոչ մեկ չունի…


 Վայ, բարևի  :Blush:  Գնալով ավելի եմ սիրում Հակոբին` որպես բեմական կերպար: Համ էլ որպես մարդ էլ լավն է երևում... համ էլ իմ թույլ տեղը գտել ա` սկզբում "Notre Dame de Paris"-ի` իմ ամենասիրած երգերից մեկը երգեց, հետո էլ Garou-ի` իմ ամենա-ամենասիրած երգը  :Love:  ու քանի որ թե' ՆոտրԴամով, թե' Գարուով ժամանակին շատ տարված եմ եղել, անկախ նրանից, թե ինչպես երգեց (առաջինը շատ թերություններ ուներ, երկրորդի մեջտեղներում շատ լավն էր, բայց բարձր նոտաները քանդակեց-թողեց), ձայն եմ տվել  :Wink: 
Համերգի հաջորդ օրը մի լավ ֆիլմ դիտեցի (անունը միշտ մոռանում եմ), խաղում են Միշել Պֆայֆերն ու Ջորջ Քլունին... նկատեցի, որ Հակոբի "ճակատի տակից" խեթ-խեթ, բայց ժպտուն հայացքը շատ նման է Քլունիի հայացքին  :Cool:  

Սևակը գնալով ավելի է բացվում ու ներկայացնում իր ձայնի հնարավորությունները, ապրի ինքը... 
Քանի որ Նարինեն վաղուց էլ մրցույթում չի, երևի երկու հոգի կա, ում կուզեի տեսնել եզրափակիչում` Անահիտն ու Հակոբը... առաջինը անկասկած լավագույն ձայնային տվյալներն ունի ու ՇԱՏ կրքով-հավեսով է երգում նույնիսկ ջերմության մեջ, իսկ երկրորդը ուղղակի լավն է, բայց դեռ շա~տ պիտի մշակվի  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ինձ ամենաշատը դուր են գալիս ամերիկահայ երեք մասնակիցները, երեքն էլ շատ տաղանդավոր են, պրոֆեսիոնալ ու հրաշալի ձայնային տվյալներ ունեն: Իսկ ամենաթույլ մասնակիցները բնականաբար երկու տղաներն են, հուսով եմ մոտակա համերգներին երկուսն էլ դուրս կգան ու կթողնեն, որ ուժեղագույնները վիճարկեն Հայ Սուպերստար երեքի կոչումը:

----------


## AL-LA

Բարև ձեզ. Խնդրում եմ եթե հնարավոր է , ուղարկեք Լիլիթ Հովհաննիսյանի »Ով եմ ես ով ես դու« երգը alla_shahumyan@mail.ru հասցեով. Նախապես շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Jirayr24

> Բարև ձեզ. Խնդրում եմ եթե հնարավոր է , ուղարկեք Լիլիթ Հովհաննիսյանի »Ով եմ ես ով ես դու« երգը alla_shahumyan@mail.ru հասցեով. Նախապես շնորհակալություն:


Խնդրեմ 

Ուղարկել եմ

----------


## AL-LA

Շատ շնորհակալություն :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց
Մի բան էլ խնդրեմ էլի, աներեսություն չհամարեք, բայց կարո՞ղ է ունենաք Լուսինե Աղաբեկյանի  ու Աննա Ավետյանի նոր տարվա գիշերը երգած երգերը:կամ ընդհանրապես այդ օրվա  երգերից:  :Smile:

----------


## P.S.

> Շատ շնորհակալություն
> 
> Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց
> Մի բան էլ խնդրեմ էլի, աներեսություն չհամարեք, բայց կարո՞ղ է ունենաք Լուսինե Աղաբեկյանի  ու Աննա Ավետյանի նոր տարվա գիշերը երգած երգերը:կամ ընդհանրապես այդ օրվա  երգերից:


Չեմ ցանկանում կոպիտ լինել, բայց հարգելի AL-LA, Ժամանց բաժնում կա թեմա՝ կոչվում է «Փնտրում եմ երգ»։ Կարծում եմ, որ ավելի պատեհ է բոլոր այս գրառումները կատարել այնտեղ։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես, ավելին քան ողջունված եք այստեղ կատարել Ձեր գրառումները Հայ Սուփեսթար հաղորդման և նրան մասնակիցների մասին։

----------


## Undina

Նորից ես սկսեմ պատմել մեր սուպերսթարի վերջին նորությունների մասին....
Ցավով, շաաաատ մեծ ցավով պիտի նշեմ, որ իմ Լուսեն դուրս մնաց և ավելի ցավով պիտի նշեմ, որ տեղին...... :Sad: 
Լավ ինչ վերաբերում է Հակոբին ասեմ, որ Հակոբը կյանքա և որպես երգիչ, և որպես մարդ... երջանիկ եմ էն փաստի համար, որ Գարուի երգը իմ պատվերն էր ու ինձ էր նվիրվում :Blush:  լավ ընկերները իրար նույնիսկ ճանաչված ժամանակ չեն մոռանում :Ok: 

Ասեմ, որ ըստ իս այս նախագծում լավագույնները Հակոբն ու Լյուսին են...... :Hands Up:  անկախ ամեն ինչից... Անահիտը հզոր ու լայնածավալ դիապազոն ունի, բայց,........չէ!!!!!!
Դայանան լավնա, պուպուշնա... ու ձայնի տեմբռը շաաաատ լավնա....
Մերին էս անգամ երևի արդեն դուրս կգա......
Իսկ Սևակը..... Սևակը ըսկ իս նախագծի ընթացքում ամենամեծ աճ ապրող մասնակիցն է... 
եթե իհարկե տեղյակ չեք, ղեկացնեմ նաև, որ այս շաբաթ համերգ չի լինելու, ցույց են տալու հայկական շու-բիզնեսի և հայ-սուպերսթար 1 և 2 նախագծի որոշ աստղերի մասնակցությամբ համերգի տեսագրությունը......

----------


## Belle

Հակոբը   :Hands Up:  էն օրը օպերա համերգի ժամական եմ տեսել, խոսեինք մի քիչ, շատտ հավանեցի, ես չէի էլ կակածում, բայց հիմա ավելի համոզվեցի, որ նաև լավ մարդ է: Շատ համեստ էր իրեն պահում: հուսով եմ հլը իրան բեմերին շատ կտեսնենք  :Love: 



Մյուսների մասին հետո կգրեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Belle

> Սիրելի Ձնծաղիկ ոււ BELLE
> Քանի որ հակոբը մեր ֆոռումում նիկ չունի(չմտախեք շուտով կունենա



Ե՞ րբ  :Love:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Սուպերստարից ինչ նորություններ? (էս ինչ խայտառակություն է, մի շաբաթ ոչ սուպերստարն եմ նայել, ոչ "Վերվարածները"....  :LOL:  )

Հակոբն ու Սևակը երբ են դուրս մնալու, որ գան միանան մեզ?  :Hands Up:

----------


## Belle

> Սուպերստարից ինչ նորություններ? (էս ինչ խայտառակություն է, մի շաբաթ ոչ սուպերստարն եմ նայել, ոչ "Վերվարածները"....  )
> 
> Հակոբն ու Սևակը երբ են դուրս մնալու, որ գան միանան մեզ?


ես էլ երեկ չեմ նայել  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 
բայ Հակոբը ավելի լավա մի քիչ էլ մնա Սուպերսթարում  :Wink:

----------


## Belle

Տեսա՞ք՝  Մերին դուրս եկավ: վերջին համերգը չեմ նայել, բայց իրեն սիրում էի  :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

> Տեսա՞ք՝  Մերին դուրս եկավ: վերջին համերգը չեմ նայել, բայց իրեն սիրում էի


ես էլ Դայանա-ին եմ բալետ անում  :Hands Up:  , չնայած ոչ մի անգամ չեմ լսել երգելիս   :LOL:

----------


## lulu

երեխեք ջան վերջը ով դուրս մնաց , կասեք

----------


## Belle

> ես էլ Դայանա-ին եմ բալետ անում  , չնայած ոչ մի անգամ չեմ լսել երգելիս


 :Smile:  լավա երգում, սիրունա, բայց չգիտեմ ինչի չեմ սիրում իրեն,իմ կարծիքով մի տեսակ անկեղծ չի

----------


## Belle

> ես էլ Դայանա-ին եմ բալետ անում  , չնայած ոչ մի անգամ չեմ լսել երգելիս


 :Smile:  լավա երգում, սիրունա, բայց չգիտեմ ինչի չեմ սիրում իրեն,իմ կարծիքով մի տեսակ անկեղծ չի

----------


## lulu

կներեք չէի նկատել Մերին ա դուրս մնացել

----------


## Dayana

> լավա երգում, սիրունա, բայց չգիտեմ ինչի չեմ սիրում իրեն,իմ կարծիքով մի տեսակ անկեղծ չի


դե ես չեմ ուսումասիրել իրեն, ուղղակի որ Դայանա-ա դրա համար եմ ասում  :Wink:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ափսոս, ես Մերիին շատ եմ սիրում: Լավ, հույս ունեմ գոնե Լուսին կհաղթի:

Իսկ վտանգավոր եռյակում ովքեր էին կանգնած?

----------


## Belle

> Ափսոս, ես Մերիին շատ եմ սիրում: Լավ, հույս ունեմ գոնե Լուսին կհաղթի:
> 
> Իսկ վտանգավոր եռյակում ովքեր էին կանգնած?


Սևակը, Դայանան, Մերին
ժյուրիի ասելով ամենավատը Սևակն էր երգել

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ափսոս,որ Մերին երեկ դուրս եկավ,ավելի խելքին մոտ էր Սևակի դուրս գալը:
Մեկ էլ ադմիններին փոխել թեմայի վերնագիրը Հայ Սուպերսթար 3 ,որովհետև արդեն 3-րնա ընթանում,կամ պարզապես *Հայ Սուպերսթար*,որովհետև 2-րդի մասին էլ գրառումներ կան:

----------


## Belle

> Ափսոս,որ Մերին երեկ դուրս եկավ,ավելի խելքին մոտ էր Սևակի դուրս գալը:


համաձայն եմ, չնայած կատարումը չեմ նայել, բայց Սևակին չեմ սիրում, /զարմանալի է, բայց ինէը էն քիչ Գյումրեցիներիցա, ում չեմ սիրում/

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> համաձայն եմ, չնայած կատարումը չեմ նայել, բայց Սևակին չեմ սիրում, /զարմանալի է, բայց ինէը էն քիչ Գյումրեցիներիցա, ում չեմ սիրում/


Իսկ ես էն մեծամասնության մեջ մտնում եմ?  :Tongue: 

Մի քիչ ինձ լավ զգամ  :Smile:

----------


## Belle

> Իսկ ես էն մեծամասնության մեջ մտնում եմ? 
> 
> Մի քիչ ինձ լավ զգամ


դու էլ ե՞ս Գյումրեցի

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Իսկ ես էն մեծամասնության մեջ մտնում եմ? 
> 
> Մի քիչ ինձ լավ զգամ


դու էլ ե՞ս Գյումրեցի

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> դու էլ ե՞ս Գյումրեցի
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> դու էլ ե՞ս Գյումրեցի


Հա, չի էրևա?  :Smile:

----------


## Belle

> Հա, չի էրևա?


այ հիմա արդեն երևաց  :LOL: 

հեսա ջնջելու են էս թեմայից դուրս գրառումները

----------


## Belle

լաաավ, կարելի՞  է խորհուրդ տամ  :Blush: 
Երեքշաբթի և հինգշաբթի սուպերսթարի գլխավոր օրագրերն են: Անպայման նայեք:
իսկ երեկվա օրագրի մասին ասեմ, որ էդքան էլ գոհ չեմ Հակոբին բաշին ընկած երգից: Ճիշտ է, սիրուն երգեր են, բայց, իմ կարծիքով,  եթե ինքը Ջիվանի երգեր, ավելի լավ կընդունվեր:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ժողովրդական են փաստորեն երգելու,հա:Իսկ ռոքի երեկո չեն անելու?

----------


## Belle

> Ժողովրդական են փաստորեն երգելու,հա:Իսկ ռոքի երեկո չեն անելու?


Չգիտեմ  :Think: 
բայց որ ռոք երգեն, լավ կլինի, Հակոբը էդ ժանրում  է  ամենլավնը  :Love:

----------


## Belle

Անարդարությունննննննննննննննննն

Հակոբը էսօր պիտի դուրս չգարրրրրրր  :Angry2: 

ամենամեղավորը ժյուրին է  :Think: 
նորմալ չի ասում թերությունները, ժողովուրդն էլ թյուրիմացության մեջ է ընկնումմմմ

հիշու՞մ եք ոնց Աննա Ավետանին հետ բերեցին, Հակոբին էլ հետ բերեքքքքքքքք

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց
Բայց ամենաահավորը էնա, որ ես էլ եմ մեղավոր, որ Հակոբը դուրս եկավ  :Sad:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հակոբը դուրս մնաց? Վերջապես, շուտ պիտի լիներ! Սևակին էլ թող հանեն, ու ով ուզում է թող հաղթի!  :Hands Up:

----------


## Belle

> Հակոբը դուրս մնաց? Վերջապես, շուտ պիտի լիներ! Սևակին էլ թող հանեն, ու ով ուզում է թող հաղթի!


ԻԻԻԻԻԻԻԻԻ, լավ էլիիիիիիիի  :Sad:  Հակոբն էս անգամ պիտի դուրս չգար  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> ԻԻԻԻԻԻԻԻԻ, լավ էլիիիիիիիի  Հակոբն էս անգամ պիտի դուրս չգար


Ոչինչ, շատ մի տխրի, աշխարհի վերջը չեկավ  :Tongue: 

Իսկ վտանգավոր գոտում ովքեր էին հայտնվել?

----------


## Undina

Էս անգամ էրեխեքի գլխներին խաղ խաղացին ու վտանգավոր գոտու մասին ոչինչ չասացին… 
Հակոբը ասումա, որ ինքը  չի տխրել… էրեկ ամբողջ գիշեր մեր տանը երգում էր ու փորձում ինձ համոզել, որ ամեն ինչ նորմալա ու ինքը չի տխրել..... :Sad:  ինքը պիտի դուրս չգար… չեմ ասում ինքը սուպերսթար դառնար… չէ" բայց էս համերգին ինքը պիտի դուրս չգար… :Angry2: 

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց
Էս անգամ էրեխեքի գլխներին խաղ խաղացին ու վտանգավոր գոտու մասին ոչինչ չասացին… 
Հակոբը ասումա, որ ինքը  չի տխրել… էրեկ ամբողջ գիշեր մեր տանը երգում էր ու փորձում ինձ համոզել, որ ամեն ինչ նորմալա ու ինքը չի տխրել..... :Sad:  ինքը պիտի դուրս չգար… չեմ ասում ինքը սուպերսթար դառնար… չէ" բայց էս համերգին ինքը պիտի դուրս չգար… :Angry2:

----------


## Vahe

Ճիշտն ասած չեմ նայում: Մեկ-մեկ որ շատ պարապ եմ լինում նայում եմ: Ահագին շուտոտ էի վերջին անգամ նայել ու էդ վախտվանից էլ 2 տղեն էլ իմ կարծիքովվ պտի դուրս գային: Մյուսն էլ էն մյուս տղեն պտի դուրս գա:

----------


## suzi

երևի շատերիտ դուր չգա, բայց կուզեի Անահիտին հանեն

----------


## Undina

> երևի շատերիտ դուր չգա, բայց կուզեի Անահիտին հանեն


ինչի պիտի դուր չգա՞՞՞ շատ էլ  ճիշտ ես ասում :Hands Up:

----------


## Belle

Լավա, որ Հակոբը չի տխրել, ճիշտ էլ արելա, մեկա իրեն սիրողները արդեն իսկ  շաաաաաաատ են  :Hands Up: 

Հայկ, մյուս տղեն պիտի էս անգամ դուրս գար  :Bad: 
Ման, քեզ հետ լռիվ համաձայն եմ   :Wink:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Սևակի հերթն էլ կգա, ես իրան էլ չեմ սիրում, հեչէ թե լեննագանցի է  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

մեկա Դայանա-նա հաղթելու  :Beee:   :Blush:

----------


## Malu

> մեկա Դայանա-նա հաղթելու


Մեռսիիիիիի շատ :LOL: 
Որ չի ասում մեռսի :Bad: … գոնե բեմեկան շարժման հետ բեմական խոսք էլ սովորեցնեն:
Չնայած ուր է նրանց բեմական շարժում: Բոլորը ոնց որ սառած տոլմաներ լինեն. Հոգնում են մի քիչ պարեն, կամ էլ շարժվեն բեմի վրա:
Բացի այդ ոկալից ոչինչ չեն սովորեցնում: Կամ էլ այնքան թերհաս են այդ երեխաները, որ 3 ամսվա մեջ այդպես էլ չեն հասկանում, թե իրենցից ինչ է պահանջվում  :Think: :

----------


## Undina

> մեկա Դայանա-նա հաղթելու


Ճիշտն ասած Լյուսինա հաղթելու, բայց եթե ուզում ես ............ :LOL:  Դեռ սկզբից էլ որոշված էր, որ Լյոըսինա հաղթելու, կամ եթե էն տրամադրվածությունը լինի, որ պիտի Հայաստանից հաղթի ուրեմն ցավոք Անահիտը..........
Էնպես որ. պատրաստվեք   :Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> Մեռսիիիիիի շատ
> Որ չի ասում մեռսի… գոնե բեմեկան շարժման հետ բեմական խոսք էլ սովորեցնեն:
> Չնայած ուր է նրանց բեմական շարժում: Բոլորը ոնց որ սառած տոլմաներ լինեն. Հոգնում են մի քիչ պարեն, կամ էլ շարժվեն բեմի վրա:
> Բացի այդ ոկալից ոչինչ չեն սովորեցնում: Կամ էլ այնքան թերհաս են այդ երեխաները, որ 3 ամսվա մեջ այդպես էլ չեն հասկանում, թե իրենցից ինչ է պահանջվում :


հա ասումա մեռսիիի  :LOL:  չեմ լսել, ես իրեն երգելիս էլ չեմ լսել  :LOL:  
բայց քանի որ Դայանա-ա ուրեմն ինքնա  :Wink: 
մենակ էն Լյուսի-ին եմ լսել, էն էլ ամեն ինչ ճլումա  :Sad:  նույնսիկ ռոքը  :Xeloq:

----------


## Malu

> հա ասումա մեռսիիի  չեմ լսել, ես իրեն երգելիս էլ չեմ լսել  
> բայց քանի որ Դայանա-ա ուրեմն ինքնա 
> մենակ էն Լյուսի-ին եմ լսել, էն էլ ամեն ինչ ճլումա  նույնսիկ ռոքը


Կներես, մեռսիիի ասում է Լյուսին, այլ ոչ Դայանան  :Blush:

----------


## suzi

կամ դայանանա հաղթելու կամ լյուսին,էտ մարդիկ ամերիկայից ստեղեն հասել, բա չհղթեն, որ ասեն անկախ ապրելու վայրից մենք հայենք

----------


## Enipra

Առաջարկում եմ թեմայի վերնագիրը դարձնել կամ պարզապես Հայ Սուփերսթար, կամ էլ գոնե Հայ Սուփերսթար 2-3, որովհետև թեմայի մեծ մասը հենց 3-րդ Սուպերսթարի քննարկումներն են:  :Smile: 

Մեկ էլ լավ կլիներ քվեարկություն բացվեր, մեկը ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է, թե ակումբցիները եզրափակիչի մասնակիցներից ում կողմից են` Անահիտի՞, թե՞ Լյուսիի: Հը՞, չարժի՞ բացել...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Dayana

> Առաջարկում եմ թեմայի վերնագիրը դարձնել կամ պարզապես Հայ Սուփերսթար, կամ էլ գոնե Հայ Սուփերսթար 2-3, որովհետև թեմայի մեծ մասը հենց 3-րդ Սուպերսթարի քննարկումներն են: 
> 
> Մեկ էլ լավ կլիներ քվեարկություն բացվեր, մեկը ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է, թե ակումբցիները եզրափակիչի մասնակիցներից ում կողմից են` Անահիտի՞, թե՞ Լյուսիի: Հը՞, չարժի՞ բացել...


ես միանգամից կասեմ Անահիտ, քանի որ չնայած մի քիչ գոռալու նմանա երգում բայց ավելիա դուրս գալիս, չնայած լյուսին շատ պուպուշիկ աղջիկա  :Smile:  ուղղակի լյուսին բոլոր երգերը նույն ձայնովա երգում, նույն ձգելով, դրա հիմանական պատճառը երևի ԱՄՆ -ում ապրելն է, բայց ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ այն հաղթանակը Անահիտին ավելի պետք է ու նա արժանի է  :Wink:

----------


## Belle

էէէ, ինչ Հակոբը դուրս է եկել, չեմ նայում
 եթե անարդար էր Հակոբին հանելիս, հիմա հաստատ անարդար կլինի

իսկ որպես կարծիք, ասեմ՝ Անահիտին չեմ սիրում, ձայնը լավնա, բայց չեմ ուզում հաղթի

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Արդեն մի ամիս է ես էլ չեմ նայել... 

Բայց ուզում եմ, որ Լյուսին հաղթի  :Hands Up:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Համերգները շատ հազվադեպ եմ նայում ու ամեն նայելուց զարմանում են, որ Անահիտը դեռ "երգում է":
Նույն Միհրան Ծառուկյանի ֆենոմենն է առաջին Հայ Սուպերսթարից:
Մեկը չգիտեմ որտեղից էր, բայց Ծառուկյան էր, մյուսը չգիտեմինչյան է, բայց Աբովյանից է: 2-ս էլ ձայն չունեն ու "երգում են":

----------


## Dayana

> Համերգները շատ հազվադեպ եմ նայում ու ամեն նայելուց զարմանում են, որ Անահիտը դեռ "երգում է":
> Նույն Միհրան Ծառուկյանի ֆենոմենն է առաջին Հայ Սուպերսթարից:
> Մեկը չգիտեմ որտեղից էր, բայց Ծառուկյան էր, մյուսը չգիտեմինչյան է, բայց Աբովյանից է: 2-ս էլ ձայն չունեն ու "երգում են":


բայց ես տենց չէի ասի, ես իրան ավելի շատ նմանացնում եմ Աննա Ավետյանին, որ մի տեսակ շատ գոռալով է երգում ու բնությունից շատ բան ունի ստացած   :Blush:

----------


## Annychka

Ճիշտն ասաց ես Անահիտին չեմ սիրում,բայց ինքը ավելի արժանիա Հայ սուպերսթար լինելուն,քան Լուսին.....Լուսիի  անգրագետ ու գռեհիկ խոսալուց զզվում եմ :Bad:

----------


## suzi

Անահիտին չեմ սիրում , որովհետև նախ սկսեցին գովել շատ գոռոզացավ երկրորդ անիմաստ շատա ծիծաղում համել չհգիտես ինչի, բայց համոզվածա որ  ինքնա հաղթելու,բացի դրանիցել ինքը իրա տարիքից շատ մեծա երևում, վոր ասումեք Լյւսին բոլոր երգերն իրար նմանա երգում ես ետ ավելի շատ Անահիտի համար կասեի,Լյուսիինել այդքան չեմ սիրում բայց այս տարբերակում  լավա ինքը հաղթի:

ինչ ուզումեք ասեք առաջի սուպեռսթառը ամենա լավներ

----------

